
FuzzBeed – Randomly generated BuzzFeed - anubiann00b
http://fuzzzbeed.herokuapp.com
======
minimaxir
Note that there is more to BuzzFeed than listicles (listicles are about 26% of
all BuzzFeed articles), although they are certainly the most notable part of
BuzzFeed content. In fact, the "The [X]" listicle prefix construction has died
off.

I wrote a blog post this week about the subject:
[http://minimaxir.com/2015/01/linkbait/](http://minimaxir.com/2015/01/linkbait/)

(HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8893448))

~~~
prawn
I end up at BuzzFeed content through social media or aggregators. Maybe it's
because of who I follow, but I never end up at listicles and at pieces of
content like this:

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/mallorymcduff/hiking-
period?utm_term...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/mallorymcduff/hiking-
period?utm_term=4ldqpia) (Which is not going to be for everyone, but it's more
of a Medium-style piece.)

BuzzFeed cops ridicule on one front while covering a few bases and building a
(presumably) profitable, capable media venture overall.

~~~
untog
I do agree that Buzzfeed does some great stuff, but their homepage rarely
reflects it.

~~~
prawn
I think it's an interesting strategy regardless.

------
louthy
Nice. The headlines should all be followed with "number X will blow your
mind", "You will not believe number X", and other variants.

------
iLoch
Wait these titles are randomly generated? I just got "18 Wives with stupendous
jugs"

~~~
jstanek
So did I. Makes me suspect it's not completely random...

~~~
schmavery
Hey, I'm one of the guys who worked on this. Once we generate the articles,
they're persisted on the website so that you can share them with your friends.
If you want to generate a new article, go to the "Write for Us" page (link on
the right of the top menu)

~~~
camillomiller
I think you guys just created a tool that's gonna be used by actual buzzfeed
authors

------
anubiann00b
[https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed](https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed)

~~~
stygiansonic
Seems like they committed/pushed their Flickr API key[0] secret? Or is it just
a dummy value?

0\.
[https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed/blob/master/server.js#...](https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed/blob/master/server.js#L14)

~~~
schmavery
Hackathons ;)

~~~
stygiansonic
I emailed the commit author to let them know, just in case.

~~~
seanp2k2
Good. Looks like a job for [https://rtyley.github.io/bfg-repo-
cleaner/](https://rtyley.github.io/bfg-repo-cleaner/) and a new API key +
revoking that one.

------
huskyr
This is very well done, especially the fact that the generated articles are
not just headlines, but actual real articles!

------
parski
My tears of laughter have yet to dry and my tummy hurts. This is one of the
funniest things I have ever seen. Is there a way I can archive this to keep it
forever and laugh until I die? I'd fork this in a heartbeat and host it on my
server so I never have to leave my house again. Remarkable.

~~~
joshmn
[https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed](https://github.com/bsansouci/fuzzbeed)
via
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908323)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Presumably because they copied BuzzFeed's HTML without editing, iOS Safari
suggests I download the BuzzFeed app. Hah.

------
jgalt212
That's funny because I always thought Buzzfeed was randomly generated
Buzzfeed.

------
brador
Why is it so slow? Looking at a 30 second load time on ipad...

------
kmfrk
It looks like there are a few things blocking (slowing) the loading of the
page - could be fonts or some social-media stuff.

Great project! :)

------
peter_l_downs
Awesome work! I've been thinking about doing something like this for a while –
you beat me to it :)

------
marban
Here's one generated from actual trending and real stories
[http://popist.com](http://popist.com)

~~~
minimaxir
The original link is a parody of BuzzFeed article construction, which is the
point.

------
Gyonka
Well done :P

I've pulled similar shenanigans, I made one website for my school:
[http://latestart.cf](http://latestart.cf)

Then later: [http://slatetart.tk](http://slatetart.tk)

~~~
Gyonka
If you are downvoting my comment, please tell me why so I can improve my
comments in the future. Cheers

~~~
jpatokal
Your comment does not appear to have any relevance at all to the topic of this
discussion.

~~~
Gyonka
I thought it did just because of the URL name switching, but I see your point.
Thanks.

